# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  if i go tanning indoors naked will it fry my penis and balls

## tryingtogain

if i go tanning indoors naked will it fry my penis and balls? of give me prostate cancer burning my sack would hurt ouch

----------


## chicamahomico

Just cover your cock and balls with a towel for half of the time or go in a stanup bed. Your prostate has nothing to do with tanning buds.

----------


## MMC78

Yes, all of the above, your groin will fall off.

Try using a sock. Seriously.

----------


## bermich

If you eat pop rocks and soda will your stomache explode???
If you tan naked outside what do you think will happen???

----------


## Juggernaut

The SUN will then make his penis fall of Bermich, for Christ sake use your head here man. I suggest you lather up with pig fat and put it on real thick until it looks like that zinc stuff the life gaurds put on. I whould say use zinc but I suppose you're going to want to tan so go with the lard. 

Will I fry my penis and balls off...................no shit dude I'm crying over here. I'm just having a little fun bro so no offense but this was just to funny. Oh my side hurts...

----------


## ItalianMuscle

your balls won't fall of bro. Just go in. It ain'y true

----------


## calidude

If this a real question???

----------


## Red Ketchup

Bro... nudists have been walking around with their wheewhee in the sun forever... don't see any of them having problems do you?

Red

----------


## Dude-Man

ever notice your junk is a little darker than the rest of the skin down there? it's got built in protection!

----------


## Jack Rabbit Slim

> ever notice your junk is a little darker than the rest of the skin down there? it's got built in protection!




lolol, i never looked at it that way.  :LOL:

----------


## DocHoliday

LOL!!! ahh man!

----------


## Pump'n'Pose

hahaha...

----------


## big daddy k de

No bro 
if you are real pail i would put a sock your junk. never botherd me. only one way to fined out ...or not

----------


## vanyel5

i used to use tanning beds...you know how they can dry out the skin on your face and bod? well...it happens there too....and it doesn't look so good...tanning bed rays can't penetrate beyond the outer layers of your skin so no you don't have to worry about prostate cancer....maybe skin cancer one day...or premature aging.....  :Big Grin:

----------


## big daddy k de

with all the moisterizer he uses to pull his doink i dought it will dry the skin

----------


## IronAdam

> with all the moisterizer he uses to pull his doink i dought it will dry the skin


  :LOL:  

To the original poster, dont worry about it, it wont fry or even get burnt. Your ass will be sore and red for a while till it gets used to it. Like CA said, it has built in protection.  :Dancing Banana:

----------


## Ambulance

When I use to work at the gym, I use to offer our black members free tanning sessions when I scanned their cards to see if anyone would actually be interested lol. It wasn't a racial thing, it was just good natured comedy as my roomate actually came up with the idea (he's black). Finally 1 day, someone excepted, but most everyone else just laughed and said what for.  :Smilie: 

Please, don't anyone bother replying who gets all offended and wants to call me a racist, there is not one racist bone in my body it was just good natured fun  :Smilie:

----------


## Warrior

I always put the towel over the jewels - not sure if it would burn or not... and I don't want to know...  :Big Grin:

----------


## IronCy

lmfao, gotta be the funniest title to a thread.......
if you tan you twig and berry's too much, they will one day turn to ashes and blow away in the breeze...you have now been warned!
-Cy

----------


## shootdeep

> To the original poster, dont worry about it, it wont fry or even get burnt. Your ass will be sore and red for a while till it gets used to it. Like CA said, it has built in protection.


yeah right!!! i did that once without covering the package and had to stop my girlfriend in the middle of a hummer because it was so sore. the head looked like rudolph's nose! put some sunblock on it bro

----------


## temperoath

My first time ever tanning, I had my girlfriend with me, since she's a tanning pro. I asked if I get in naked and she said she did, then 20 minutes later a got out and got dressed, everything was fine. Until the next day! Every step I took my wee wee was screaming with super sensitivity. Needless to say that now when I go, my sock goes from foot to cock!

----------


## cpt steele

sock does the job. Oh temp nice phrase in your sig

----------


## temperoath

Preciate it....keeps me motivated!

----------


## PJK015

i think this was the funniest thing i have ever read!

----------


## DNoMac

I guess I'm lucky I'm dark complected.

----------


## spywizard

silly rabbit..........


burn your scrotum one time.... then you'll have your answer........

happy sleeping.......

----------


## fitnessNY

> if i go tanning indoors naked will it fry my penis and balls? of give me prostate cancer burning my sack would hurt ouch


Put your cock and balls in a sock, that will keep em covered

----------


## powerlifter

LMAO - that is some funny sh**

----------


## daman1

> if i go tanning indoors naked will it fry my penis and balls? of give me prostate cancer burning my sack would hurt ouch


LMAO at the title!!!!!!!!!!  :ROFLOL:

----------


## alevok

If you are pale UVA & UVB rays can be little harsh for you, cover it up with a towel. If you have a wound on your body always cover it up, otherwise after healed, healing mark will always stay there

----------


## PoPpaPaQ

lol this is too funny.. but no bro i never had any experience with my penis 'frying'...

----------


## Testsubject

LMFAO, this has got to be the funniest title for a thread. If your worried about your boys and you unit frying, cover them up, or dont stay in there long enough to let them fry.

----------


## DEVLDOG

i put everything in a sock....a B-I-G sock.... hehehe

----------


## flexshack

what

----------


## temperoath

Let it burn...you know what they say (that once chicks go black..they never go back)...Also, you can probably satisfy your chick for hours...(considering your in pain the whole time!!) 

Just few positive side effects of a burnt wang!!

----------


## omen78

this is some funny ****...  :LOL:   :LOL:   :LOL:

----------


## Elliot

I never tanned.. ever..  :Frown:

----------


## ripped525

I go tanning a lot in the winter and ive allways went in naked, never got burned no pain no shrinkage or watever any one esle is claiming, but i have that italian skin so i never really get burnt only tan, and yes the penis gets a lil tanner also haha

----------


## UnNaturalBuff

sock always, wouldn't even risk it, too much area to soak in the rays

----------


## doggiestyle

I went to a tanning spa one for the first time. I asked the attendant how people usually sun tan. She said naked. I said what about sunburn in places that don't see the sun? She told me not to worry, but I could put some sun protection lotion it those places. I laid on the bed, pulled the thing down and I was only in there 14 minutes, but fell asleep. When I woke up, everything seemed just fine. But I noticed some red blotch marks on the head of my penis. Within about three days, these marks started getting darker and darker. They were about the size of a pea and there were about 10 or so on the head of my penis. That was five years ago and they are still there. I asked my doc and he said they are just like freckles that were triggered by the tanning light just like freckles on your arm or face. Of course, when my wife saw them for the first time, it looked like teeth marks from oral sex or something. It took a long time to get her to believe me, but fortunately I found a web site that talked about it plus my doc confirmed it. The bottom line, cover it with anything you can find, a sock, your underwear, a towel or even the zinc oxide stuff life gaurds use.

----------


## Hypertrophy

Too late, his penis is fried!!! He fried it over a year ago!!

----------


## MikeyZ23

most likely your penis will fall off from u.v. exposure... just kidding, just let it hang out

----------


## divinepwr

USE A SOCK !!! A penis head is membrane, not skin. It will fry it and make you cry. Trust me, I learned the hard way. USE A SOCK

----------


## Safety31

lol..i tan naked all the time..my stuff never gets burnt...i think everyone is messin with ya

----------


## likewize

DO NOT LISTEN TO THESE PEOPLE!!! THEY ALL WANT YOU TO TAN YOUR GOODS SO THAT THEY FALL OFF...TRUST ME...i DID IT. AND IT IS LIKE THE DRUG ACID, BAD THINGS HAPPEN, EVEN IF YOU ONLY DO IT ONCE. I'M STILL SEARCHING EBAY FOR A NEW WANG...IMO, DON'T TAN IT...IT WILL FALL OFF...

----------


## supersteve

^^ haha thats gold.

I tan naked all the time and my wang and mortons work fine.

----------

